# HELP!! I Need help finding property for long term rent in spain



## Dean swift (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello all. My girlfriend and i are both looking for a long term rental on a 2 or 3 bedroom property near Calpe, Spain. We are a professional couple both working in sales management. Does anyone have any advice or know of any property for rent between 300 and 450 Euros. We both speak very limited spanish but we are both are willing to take any kind of work(within reason).
Any advice would be a huge help.
Thank you for reading this.
Kind regards
Dean and Julie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dean swift said:


> Hello all. My girlfriend and i are both looking for a long term rental on a 2 or 3 bedroom property near Calpe, Spain. We are a professional couple both working in sales management. Does anyone have any advice or know of any property for rent between 300 and 450 Euros. We both speak very limited spanish but we are both are willing to take any kind of work(within reason).
> Any advice would be a huge help.
> Thank you for reading this.
> Kind regards
> Dean and Julie



Hi, I dont know there area in which you're looking, but if you google your requirements, I'm sure you'll get no end of agents and properties. work is scarce in Spain at the moment, mass unemployment, recession etc, but you maybe lucky. You need to come out, have a look and see what you think and do some research. You could then have a nose at the properties in your price range

Jo


----------



## Dean swift (Dec 5, 2007)

*Thank you*



jojo said:


> Hi, I dont know there area in which you're looking, but if you google your requirements, I'm sure you'll get no end of agents and properties. work is scarce in Spain at the moment, mass unemployment, recession etc, but you maybe lucky. You need to come out, have a look and see what you think and do some research. You could then have a nose at the properties in your price range
> 
> Jo


Thank you Jo
Calpe is about 20km north of Benidorm. I have looked on google but was hoping to find someone with property for rent on here as i have seen i few dated from a couple of months ago.
Thank you anyway


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome! 

Stravinsky, one of our lovely moderators would know this area very well, I'd leave him a message with your requirements.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dean swift (Dec 5, 2007)

*Thank you*



Pasanada said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> Stravinsky, one of our lovely moderators would know this area very well, I'd leave him a message with your requirements.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Hi, that it very kind of you.
Thank you
x


----------



## carefreebrit (Aug 10, 2008)

There are many property search engines rather than individual agents-are you actually looking at any or is it really personal recommendations you are after ? You can search by location or price and get an idea of where is possible within your budget then decide what compromises may have to be made--that's roughly what we are doing.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> Stravinsky, one of our lovely moderators would know this area very well, I'd leave him a message with your requirements.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Tee hee

I gotta to be honest Dean, Calpe / Denia areas are pretty upmarket as regards rentals. I would have thought for anything decent you'll be looking at €600 upwards - I'm sure maybe with effort & time you might find something 

Calpe Property to let, Calpe Property long term let

If you move a little further north to Oliva, which is only 20 mins drive from Denia, then you can get an apartment for €350-400 - Calpe takes me 30 mins via N332.


----------



## Dean swift (Dec 5, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Tee hee
> 
> I gotta to be honest Dean, Calpe / Denia areas are pretty upmarket as regards rentals. I would have thought for anything decent you'll be looking at €600 upwards - I'm sure maybe with effort & time you might find something
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply.
My girfriend and i visit Calpe several times every year because her parents have a house there so we know the area quite well. This is the reason we feel comfortable there. I am happy to work and live somewhere nearby. I dont know the surrounding areas that well.
Do you have any idea how busy Oliva is regarding work? also is it inland?
Any information you can provide would be a big help.
Thank you again.
Dean


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dean swift said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> My girfriend and i visit Calpe several times every year because her parents have a house there so we know the area quite well. This is the reason we feel comfortable there. I am happy to work and live somewhere nearby. I dont know the surrounding areas that well.
> Do you have any idea how busy Oliva is regarding work? also is it inland?
> Any information you can provide would be a big help.
> ...



Oliva is split in two, well three really
Oliva Playa, obviously where the beach is, Oliva Town which is km from the beach, and the Old town

Heres the site for the town
Tourist Web

Its a fairly busy town, historically agricultural but theres industry there as well and Gandia is quite close by which is the local major town

Tourist Info Gandia


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Dean swift said:


> Hello all. My girlfriend and i are both looking for a long term rental on a 2 or 3 bedroom property near Calpe, Spain. We are a professional couple both working in sales management. Does anyone have any advice or know of any property for rent between 300 and 450 Euros. We both speak very limited spanish but we are both are willing to take any kind of work(within reason).
> Any advice would be a huge help.
> Thank you for reading this.
> Kind regards
> Dean and Julie


Hi Dean and Julie,

Calpe is a busy town with a lot going on, it has lovely beaches and a fabulous prom walk. It is very convenient if you want to get to Altea (15 mins south on the N332). There is a very good coast road that takes you through La Fustera and on to Moraira (IMHO the best areas). Bennisa is close (20 mins north on the N332), it's a traditional Spanish town, once again with a lot going on.

You are looking at a second line studio at 300 euros pm, 450 pm could get you a small second line one bed apartment, for something nice 650 pm + would be more realistic. You need to visit the agents, situated on the very steep Avenue Gabraille de Miro that connects the beach front to Calpe old town, more agents on the coast road and Moraira centre. I am assuming that you were quoting monthly rental figures, if they are weekly, pick your place.

You would have had little trouble in finding work in the property market last year, but not now. The one area that I think will gather momentum is Solar Energy, lots of expensive electricity bills out there, particulally for those with electric pool heaters, bloody noisy to. I don't have to tell you that this is not a good time to seek employment, you should ensure that you are self funding for up to 12 months.

Good luck, regards

David


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

crookesey said:


> The one area that I think will gather momentum is Solar Energy,


 Yup - But only the water heating sort I believe (and pools too). Photovoltaic is a MAJOR PITA due to battery costs. It's now a legal pre-req for all new buildings in Madrid - but only HOT WATER. Using it for central heating requires BIG storage tanks.

You, in theory, can make money selling electricity to the GRID - but the utilities do not like the fact they have to take it and so they're inflexible about some things, like billing. I've a mate who built a solar panel farm near Toledo. He had a small company other wise would have needed to start one to do the billing.


----------



## Dean swift (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi David
I do know the area quite well as my girlfriends parents live in Calpe and we visit a couple of time a year. If we can find a place to live at the right price we are planning on renting our house in england out for 6 months and literally doing any type of work to begin with until something better comes along.
I guess its a case of just coming out again and looking around unless you have any other ideas?
Thank you for you message anyway. I will keep trying.
Kind regards
Dean and Julie


----------

